# Grouper-reds-mangrove



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

Stayin at it and bound to find those larger gags !! Getting bigger this morning at 14-16 inches...Caught 6-7 rat reds and one 20" keeper. Got some nice keeper (14-15 inch) mangroves . Early bite from 7 to about 9:30. On the hunt for my sheepies and keeper groupers  Stay salty my friends.......


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Nice catch


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Those gray snapper make the best fried fish sandwich ever !


----------

